# Skin Issues. Rant. Gross Alert.



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been wanting to see a naturopath for some time, but can't justify spending the money when I can't even get control of my diet. I don't want to pay someone to see the worst of me. When I can stop putting nasty, sugary foods in my face and am doing the best I can, then I will see a naturopath. In the meantime....

I've had eczema my whole life. In the last four or five years it has got out of control. I have it all over/in my ears (lovely right?). It is dry and cracked.

(Gross warning, like really too much information, so apologies) And then on my head I have psoriasis which has pretty much taken over the entire right side of my skull. This one really sucks because when the skin cracks and starts psorasis-ing anew, the old bits of dry skin are still stuck in my hair. If i try to pull them out, it takes a chunk of hair with it. I have had big bald spots, barely coverable by my hair in the past, but have since gotten a hold of myself and don't rip it all out any more! I am getting near by breaking point as it is becoming visible through my hair, regardless of my efforts in self-control. I have sat and cried over the fact that I may be shaving my head in the near future to cope with it. (If I end up wearing a scarf on my head to cover it up, I might as well shave my hair and get a good look and a good application of whatever I'm using on it).

Next, I get pimples on my ass, that are more like boils than pimples. Big purple lumpyness that isn't actually much on the surface. 

Then I am prone to sebaceous cysts under my arm pits and in other crevices, ehem. As well as a collection of generally unhappy looking hair follicles in said places. 

My question for you lovely bunch is, is there some underlying toxicity that is apparent to you? I suspect I must be pumped full of toxins otherwise my skin wouldnt hate me so much. I eat a lot of junk food, I know that has to change.

My other question is what have you had success with? I use rosehip oil and lavender oil on the excema but it needs to be applied twice a day and then every day, for the rest of my life at this rate. What carrier oil would you use? I probably shouldn't be using it (certainly the lavender) without a carrier.

I use tar shampoo in my hair which helps a bit. I tried not using anything in my hair at all and it didn't help, just let it get out of hand. I would love suggestions of something else to use as I'm not a fan of the tar.

Any ideas or support would be greatly appreciated. Some times it is very hard not to feel sorry for myself. I flinch if anyone brings their hand near my head, lest my hair move and reveal the monstrosity below. I am a prude in the bedroom because I can't get past it. Aaand when my hair gets wet I can't hide it so going to the lake with friends isn't so much fun anymore.

Sorry for the rant, feels great to get off my chest though. Only person that knows about this is my boyfriend (who is amazingly supportive).

Thank you!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

You could be suffering from an overall fungal infection. I'd see the naturopath NOW. And in the meantime, I'd cut out ALL sugars and refined foods.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Good to hear some support on cutting out the sugars. It's hard to do especially if I'm the only trying to convince myself to do it! Thank you for reading.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

If it is an overall fungal infection, the sugars will feed it and make it worse. And when you cut them out, you are going to crave them like you won't believe. It will be like going thru withdrawal. I'd get some maple sugar or syrup (the real stuff) and honey to help w/the cravings. Also, I don't know if you drink or not, but if you do, NO ALCOHOL!!!!! That will also feed it. Good luck.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh thank you for the sugar-substitutions, that's a great idea! I really don't feel like its fungal, although I did have a Dr tell me that once upon a time. But the over all opinion has been eczema/psoriasis. I would looove for it to be fungus though (LOL) cause that stuff goes away and is less likely to reoccur. Fingers crossed I guess! Lol. 

I'll work on cutting out the sugar before I go taking away my beers, might die otherwise. Lol. 

Any ideas on a carrier oil? I was thinking coconut or almond? Wondering which ones are most hydrating. Thanks!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I had fairly severe eczema in my 30s (never had it a a kid) and had to go thru a series of oral and cream steroids to 'break the cycle' as my dermatologist put it. It took several years of off and on treatment but I haven't had an outbreak in years...I also think menopause helped, the calming down of hormones seems to have helped my skin overall. 

I know steroids probably aren't what you're looking for, but you need some kind of treatment NOW cause what you're doing doesn't seem to be working too well for you. There is a new "wet wrap" treatment that seems to be working well for kids, no information I've seen about it's use in adults though. And I'll second that your poor diet can't be doing you any good...but you know that 

Good luck with whatever you decide, eczema is miserable enough without being compounded by your other issues.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Seeing a naturopath should be your number one priority. A good one will not dismiss allopathic medicine out of hand. You need a diagnosis. That's where a naturopath can help. 

Eating turkey and drinking grape juice ended my mother's psoriasis. Find grape juice that's 100% grape with no sugar added.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Interesting, thank you guys! I have a steroid cream that I use once in a blue moon, not at all recently. Going to continue avoiding that at all costs. I'm glad you guys think a naturopath could help. I was reading on some websites and they didn't really describe what kind of conditions they would treat. Although as Darren said, perhaps a diagnosis alone is a good place to start  

Which leads me to something that bugs the heck out of me. I would go to a Dr. the regular type, for a diagnosis. But last time I did that I had a wild guess given to me along with some hardcore whatever. But the real kicker is this sign I saw that said you couldn't present more than x amount (2, 3?) conditions to the Dr. in a visit. So how I wonder can you make an informed diagnosis if you don't have the "time" to see the whole picture. Or at least wait for a second visit so that they may do as Dr.'s do and understand the body is one big system and see it that way, before prescribing hardcore drugs.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-8376/10-signs-you-have-candida-overgrowth-what-to-do-about-it.html

http://www.candidafree.net/?gclid=CPWzhJ66ur8CFQpMMgod5HIAPQ

These are just some of the web sites that tell about fungal infections. I'd read up on it B4 dismissing it as the cause.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

The boils and infected follicles will likely respond to a good antibiotic so you need to see a medical doctor for those. I had occasional boils on the inner thighs but eventually got a good antibiotic and that took care of them (along with daily careful and thorough washing the skin with a good anti-bacterial soap.)

There are (I am told) now some good medicines for your psoriasis, too,

One caution about steroids - this spring I got a case of poison ivy on my lower legs and it got infected. My doctor explained that the usual treatment for poison ivy is a heavy steroid, but when there is infection the steroid works against you. It slows down or prevents inflammation, but when you have an infection the inflammation is your friend and leads to increased blood supply to the area and that leads to healing.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

It sounds like you may have an overgrowth of Candida in your system, and it thrives on sugars, so more sugar feeds the Candida, which makes you crave more sugar - it's a vicious cycle. People with a Candida overgrowth also tend to be more susceptible to skin problems from the normal Staphylococcus bacteria we all have on our skin. In a healthy person it causes no problems, but in compromised people it can cause all kinds of skin infections, abscesses, cysts, and boils like what you're describing. You might want to do some research on it and compare it to your symptoms. Or you could even have MRSA, which is even worse and needs treatment ASAP.

However, don't get too happy if you think you have a "simple" fungal infection, lol, because they are NOT easier to get rid of and recur constantly. I've been fighting Candida off and on for over eight years now. It takes constant vigilance, meticulous hygiene, a very restrictive diet, and ongoing supplements and probiotics to even keep it at a tolerable level. I can get it under control for a while, but it keeps coming back, and all the treatments are very expensive and usually not covered by insurance.

I agree that your best bet is a naturopath if you can find and afford one. Luckily my "mainstream" doctor is very open to alternative ideas and has helped me with mine. 

In the meantime, you might want to try a ketoconazole shampoo rather than the tar and see if it helps. There are several brands, which should be in the same vicinity as the tar shampoos, just check the "active ingredient" on the bottle. 

When my Candida was at its worst, I had a fungal infection of my scalp, and I would lose double and triple handfuls of hair on an almost daily basis. I've had super thick hair all my life, so it was quite a shock and quite depressing. But I was able to get that under control fairly easily (thank goodness), and now I just use the shampoo once in a while or if I get a flareup again, and my hair is back to its normal thickness, consistency and shine.

Sorry for the length and hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome, thank you thank you. At work right now but I'll be sure to read the links you gave me


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I think the eczema has been covered well but when I read about the eruptions on your buttocks, etc, the first thought that popped into my head was staph infection. Especially if the pimples are almost boil like and unfortunately the only cure that I know of for that is an antibiotic. I seem to have problems in warm weather and one thing I've found that will at least lessen the outbreaks is air. Yep, you guessed it. Loose fitting underwear, shorts, etc and sleep au naturale as they say. No underwear at night. Air circulation may help keep your skin drier and healthier.

If homeopathic by itself doesn't help you then maybe complimentary treatment with standard medical care will help.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Pick a date several months from now and EVERY day tell yourself on that day you are going on a healthy diet and that you are going to enjoy it. Tell yourself that several times a day. 

I've learned that most of what a person feels is based on what they tell theirself. Tell yourself bad things and bad things happen. Tell yourself good things and good things happen. They don't have to be true you just have to tell yourself.

One time I prepared myself for a juice fast by telling myself daily that on that date I would begin the fast. I started a couple of months before the fasting. When that day came I started the fast and wasn't the least bit hungry even though a few months earlier and I felt like I was starving if lunch was late.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

It's my understanding that most types of psoriasis are fungal infections. I agree with others that you should stop eating sugar and don't drink any alcohol.

Externally, something I found was very effective on the scalp was anti-fungal tea tree oil, which eliminated the scaling and other related symptoms. You could try mixing some tea tree oil (about 20 drops) into a full bottle of hair conditioner. After you shampoo and rinse apply a normal amount of conditioner to your scalp and ears and anywhere else you have the scaling, leave it on for a full 5 minutes, then rinse well. Before doing a whole head application try it on a small test site first for 3 or 4 days to see how you react to it.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Do not wait until you feel better to go to a naturopath, go now!
Mine has helped me so much. Problems that I have suffered with for decades are now almost nonexistent after a year and a half of working with him. 
My nature has helped me with digestive issues, hormone issues and weight loss issues. I never went to one before going to him.....wish I had done it years ago. So much wasted money time and discomfort.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

One thing you can do to help is change the pH of your skin. Buy a gallon of white vinegar at the store, draw a hot bath and add one quarter of the gallon to the bath water. Soak for an hour. The vinegar will help re-establish a pH where the fungal infections can't survive. There have been times when I would apply vinegar to a washcloth and apply directly to a problem spot, but that is not for the faint of heart.

Systemically, caprylic acid and/or raw garlic can help. Don't even buy stuff with sugars and stay away from the booze.


----------



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

Peroxide on your exzema and cysts. A few times a day. That helps a lot of different ailments. If it's too fizzy water it down and use it that way. See if that helps after a day or two and keep it up but cut back the amounts used a day.

Also, Grapefruit Seed Extract mixed with water kills a lot of different bacteria and fungus too. It's great for a lot of other things and wouldn't hurt to try.

This is also safe for ingestion at very low dose mixtures. So you can add a drop or two to your diet. But, don't put it in eyes and don't drink a strong dose because it is dangerous-can even make you feel like throwing up-I tried it. Yuk! It's a bit pricey but goes a long way. NutriBiotic GSE liquid concentrate is a great one. I use that for the cats too for teeth cleaning at a very low dose mixed with water. There is a list of uses for it online I'm sure if you google it.:nanner:

Good luck!


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome, thank you all, every post has great ideas and support, I really appreciate it. I will give you an update soon. So far, I am eating fairly better and thats about it. It's getting a bit more under control now that I'm using the tar shampoo more.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, those links prompted a very lengthy internet journey! I am quite excited as I think I can put my finger on it now. 

Cutaneous candidiasis has got to be it. My eyes have been opened to contributing factors through this reading, and, well it all adds up. 

I'm just about to swing to the wellness store to get some coconut oil and grapefruit seed extract, to mix with my tea tree and peppermint. This will help tide me over until the diet changes and hygiene changes start to make their effect. Also I read that I can drink flaxseed mixed in water to help move out the toxicity, or candida I suppose. Also I read probiotics will be useful in restoring healthy levels of flora in my digestive system. Also I read healing the gut will help stop the candida from entering my bloodstream. My readings didn't offer a remedy to do this, but in school I learned Aloe Vera Juice is good for that. 

Even though this seems to be pretty strictly a skin condition for me, as I don't suffer from any apparent digestive issues, I'm assuming the above things I mentioned regarding the gut are still applicable?

SO with a new sense of motivation, considering I think I know what I'm dealing with now, (thank you all so much), this is my regime:

Cut sugars and alcohol as best I can, and all refined foods
Drink the flaxseed/water mix twice daily, eat plain low fat greek yogourt daily or close-to daily, eat raw garlic when I can 
Apply my coconut and essential oil mix where needed to keep me from scratching
Aaand be meticulous in keeping myself and my surroundings clean! I'd like to home-make a shampoo as well, throw some t tree in there, see how it goes. Using coconut milk is a good idea apparently?

Sorry for the list, lol, but honestly I've re-read all of these posts, including my own, and it is the biggest form of support I have right now. Thanks again, hopefully I'm on the right track. (Looked into seeing a naturopath, defiantly not as affordable as I was hoping. That can wait!)


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Keep us updated on how you do.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Well my skin is settling somewhat. All's I have done is reduced sugar and refined foods as best I can, though I haven't been perfect. 

I've began my regime, drinking the flax water, eating plain yogourt regularly. I've concocted a topical oil to soothe my skin when it's feeling terrible. I mixed coconut oil, lavender, tea tree, peppermint, clary sage, grapefruit seed extract and rosehip oil. It is working quite well. 

I have bought the ingredients for some home made shampoo which I will include some anti-fungal properties to, to replace the tar shampoo. I also bought some good quality magnesium salt that I think I will apply as a warm compress. This is a self-made idea. I think I will soak a cloth in warm water, put the salt flakes on it until it dissolves a little, then press to my head after a shower, because I find the area stays damp longer than normal skin should, which is probably making the area ideal for bacterial growth. Opinions? I feel applying white vinegar or peroxide may be too harsh for my skin.

Main question here is, I am going to use a coconut milk/castile soap/organic vitamin e/essential oil home made shampoo and also feel it would be a good idea to use apple cider vinegar as a rinse (to restore the PH, as previously mentioned). Question is which to do first. Thanks!

Again, I'm thinking of adding some aloe vera juice and/or slippery elm to my diet to assist in digestive "chilling out." Do you guys think there is merit in this (As it it is expensive, I want to be sure it's not in vain) because like I said, I'm dealing with a skin issue, not a digestive issue. But surely they are connected, and there is merit in this, yes?

Thanks again


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

might try this tip to help your sugar cravings. I'm diabetic and my dietician told me that when I craved something sweet I should eat a sour pickle or a bite of sour kraut and it would help the craving and it does seem to work


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Have you tried eliminating wheat and/or gluten from your diet? I have and my skin has cleared up dramatically.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I know it's not natural, but I used this product (aqua glycolic) for psoriasis on my scalp and elbow. I used it daily on m scalp for a while, a year... ? And it's been gone for a decade! 

The spot on my elbow was 2x4 inches, roughly. It developed over a 12 year period. I would file it down with a nail file and put on the cream; yep, it burned! But with regular treatment, it too vanished and has not returned. 

This is what I used
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000T7P0KO/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1406509017&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

SJS Farm, thank you for the link.

I haven't tried cutting wheat or gluten but they are on my list of things to avoid with my overall eat-better diet. Which I am doing quite well at, relatively. 

I can't wait for it to start cooling down, this heat doesn't help any.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Misty!

I just wanted to add a few things into the mix. What everyone has suggested is good stuff, it all deals with the "mechanics" of your body's system and how it is not well. You know habits you need to cultivate to encourage health in these systems. The thing that you also need to examine, which will take hard introspection yet will be so worth the effort, is to look at your life and see what are your emotional/heart issues that you are avoiding or burying deep inside. This burying is affecting your immune system and is "erupting" anyways--because we are human, we can't truly bury stuff. Like it or not our minds and bodies are connected! We are fearfully and wonderfully made, and our meat WILL tell us HEY! take care of yourself!--part of evolving to survive!

I had eczema horribly in college. I had it as a baby(thank you mom for feeding me wheat at one month) along with other allergies so I am prone to it. I got staph infection etc. best advice I ever got from my doc was, besides getting the antibiotics and care advice, was to address my stress/emotional issues--which had to deal with my mom's uber control over me etc. The treatment/creams got the eczema to a dull roar, but resolving the issue was what truly "cured" my condition. I've haven't had any problem since, as my allergies have also gone to nothing as well. IE, my immune system has been strengthened by learning to not bury and find outlets for my personal baggage.

I have a friend who recently went through this, terrible stuff on her hands and forearms. I told her she needed to address her issue--which I "knew" to be was she needed to kick her boyfriend out and end the domestic relationship. I didn't tell her that though--she had to "discover" this herself and deal with it. She did come to realize it and kick her boyfriend out and virtually overnight the eczema cleared up.

Another thing to help you in the treatment is to quit taking so many bath's/showers, use as mild a soap as you can find, and only on your stinky bits (pits and groin) NOWHERE else--water will clean the rest, and even better is well water without chlorine and city chem treatments, is golden as well. Google the benefits of only showering once a week (or less)--this hugely helped me and no I wasn't a nasty dirty hippy either.

Hope this helps. And seriously the emotional work is vital!!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I only skimmed the answers, but the first thing your original post screams to me is GLUTEN INTOLERANCE. Get all gluten out of your diet. Wheat, barley, rye and oats. Yes oats, even the gluten free kind. Oats contain a protein that is very similar to the one in wheat that leads to gluten intolerance. Search hidden words for gluten. That means gravies, breads, pastries, ice cream, pastas (except rice pasta), processed foods, box mixes, pre packaged spice mixes, cereals of all sorts, etc...
Yeah, I know, torture right?

Second thing, likely candida. Do you have burning itchy toes that you may have mistaken for athletes feet? Do you itch in embarrassing places? Do your joints ache deep in the bone? Are you foggy and worn out feeling? These are all classic candida signs. Eliminating sugars is the next step, which I see you are doing. 

Third, you mentioned you are using essential oils. What brand? Most are diluted, adulterated or crap. When you use an adulterated EO, you might feel better for a while, but the toxins that are mixed with the oils build up in your cells, kind of like fat building up when you are eating garbage. Sooner or later the level of built up toxins is too much for the body to handle and you will start to go back downhill. 

Your body has trouble eliminating these toxins, because at this point your liver is compromised, and elimination of toxins is its job. Liver cleanse. Drink a glass of water with lemon juice, (fresh, not bottled) every morning. Add cayenne pepper if you can tolerate it. Peppermint EO will help, only if it's pure.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I watched a whole internet seminar on Gluten Intolerance. WOW.... you wouldn't believe how many illness start with poor gut health. I have been Gluten Free for almost a year after some horrible health issues and have gotten better. I found that following a Paleo-ish Diet has helped as well. It is more natural with less preservatives. Once I studied up on my problems, it was MUCH easier to make the lifestyle changes, knowing how the body works. I started seeing a Naturopath last month and had 2 trips to the ER in 2 days.... my body apparently detoxed toooo fast and dumped too much in my system. None of this was picked up in standard blood tests or the CT scan of my head and abdomen. We had to back up and start much slower! There must be a heck of a lot of junk in there to clean out! You probably need a probiotic with 25 billion active and 5 different types of active probiotics. That's what I was told. I was also told that fish oil (high grade) at 4-5,000 per day assists in flushing out unwanted toxins. I have several health issues that aren't appropriate for my age (57) and weight that won't budge, even on a VERY healthy, restricted diet. I even grow much of my own produce. Elevated Cortisol levels can contribute to many symptoms as well. She feels that is the root of my years of serious insomnia.
I agree... get to a Naturopath.... do your research first. I had 2 choices about 45 min away... one charged $450 and the other $150 for the first session. I was willing to pay whatever it costs, but after googling several reviews, the more expensive one tended to pigeonhole everyone into a Lyme Disease mode. I wanted an open mind and someone that would explore my various symptoms WITH me. I'm an RN, so I know a fair amount about the body... especially MY body! Exposures as a child can affect your system's ability to function as an adult. WHERE you grew up is a big clue to figuring out what is at the root of the problems.
Good Luck in your journey... mine has just begun!

Debbie


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

It does sound like candida and eliminating sugar will help as well as ingesting a bit of coconut oil. 

As far as shampoo, this is what I do. I have two empty shampoo bottles. I put 1/4 c of baking soda in one and add a bit of water. In the other I add 1/4 of Apple cider vinegar. When I shower I bring both bottles in and fill to the top with the warm shower water. The baking soda mix goes on first, on my scalp. I massage it in like shampoo. After I rinse, on goes the acv mix. I do not put this on my scalp, just my hair. I gently work it in, let sit for a min, then rinse. 

You can dilute this if you find it burns, like 1/8 of each. Good luck!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with the Candida suggestions! I have suffered with this for many years, but finally figured out what it was about 7 years ago. Diet plays a huge part in managing it, no sugar, no flour. Also I have found that diet pop and coffee aggravate it.

For me it was horrible canker sores in my mouth, at my worst I had 25 canker sores in my mouth at the same time, one of them was a big around as a quarter and the side of my face swelled up. It concerned me to the point of seeking out dental care (they couldn't figure it out) referral to an oral surgeon (they couldn't figure it out) and the oral surgeon prescribed an antibiotic "just to be safe" which I think was the WORST thing he could have done. The canker sores got worse and then I got thrush in my mouth.

I couldn't eat solid food for about 2 months, the only thing I could do was eat a spoonful of plain yogurt and barely swallow it. I lived on about 5 spoonfuls of yogurt a day for just under 2 months, I lost over 40 lbs. At which point I did my own research. I found a probiotic called Three-Lac and noticed immediate improvement with the first dose. 

You really have to watch what you eat, and avoid unnecessary antibiotics, which can cause Candida. I notice that when I am off sugar and flour I don't have the craving for it, but if I eat it just once, then all of a sudden I crave it like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Just keep in mind that it could be a combination of infections. Also, are you diabetic? Have you had an A1c 1 test done in the last couple of years? I believe you can even get them from drugstores now to save money.

If you live by the ocean you could get out and get a little salt water on your body, as long as there is no red tide or bacteria warning from officials. I have a good friend who has had life long problems and when she goes to the beach they clear up. 

The major part of anyone's immune system is their gut. So digestive and skin and allergies and emotions are all interconnected. 

I also think vinegar diluted is good for the skin, I keep a Gatorade bottle with white vinegar in the shower all the time. And I think vinegar (all kinds) are good to incorporate into the diet. 100 years ago people ate much more pickled foods because that was one way to preserve it. With the advent of refrigerators, freezers and ADVERTIZING we have in America drastically changed our diets. 

Go shopping at Wally world and look at the kids with their parents. From toddlers to teenagers over 50 % look unhealthy and/or seem either very unhappy or unable to behave in a public place. Folks make jokes about it but is not a laughing matter...


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Auto-Immune diseases... I have Sjogrens as well. Canker sores, inflamed gums, dry eyes, peeling lips, dry skin... all part of it. When you have 1 auto-immune issue, it's likely there are more than you didn't realize! When I figured out Gluten was an issue, I found out the whole auto-immune connection.
As far as yeast goes.... fruits and many veggies also have high sugar contents.
Aspartame or any artificial sweetener, isn't good for anyone. When you read the horror stories about some of these, it's far easier to give it up!
Educate yourself and you'll FEEL the empowerment!

Debbie


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow thank you everybody. I can't comment on each individual thing but that is a lot of helpful information. To be honest, I cracked and I went to a regular old Dr. I was sooo disappointed at her services. I had a little surge the other day of being fed up with the bullocks she told/gave me which led me back to this forum. So i think it's time to throw out the aques cream (chalked full of parabens) and use something more natural but equally mild. Will probably continue with the prescripts just until things are more settled down, it has been slowly working. I feel so terrible about it though, and as one of you said, the emotional aspect is so influential and using these meds just makes me feel like a hypocrite and like I'm harming myself. Anyways, I will post again, I have to get to work at this moment though. Thanks again!


----------

